# Black eye vs red eye Lilac?



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

I love love Lilac Tans. This little one popped up in a litter. She has the exact same coat colour but has black eyes and doesn't have a tan belly (though not the whole litter did have tan so it may not be related to the eye colour). What is this black eyed lilac colour called? Is it just that - Black Eyed Lilac?? Can it also have tan?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lilac is black eyed (unless your showing under one USA club) and is choc and blue in the same mouse.
Pink eyed lilac (choc/blue/pink eye) ive seen some calling them lavender and finnmouse claims that its what UK show campaigns genetically are instead of pink eyed choc. Wether that's true or not I don't know but here (uk) lilac is only recognised in black eyes.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The pink eyed mouse in your photo is a dove, the black eyed is a lilac. This is how they are known worldwide with the exception of one club in the USA, who have the dove and lilac names the other way round! A 'pink eyed lilac', as PPVallhunds says, is a light champagne.

The genetics of each are very different; dove is a pink eyed black mouse (a/a B/* D/* p/p), whereas a lilac is blue and chocolate (a/a b/b d/d P/*). Lilacs can be tans; all colours except red, fawn and the c-dilute colours can be tans.


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome, thanks Sarah! I definitely don't know all the proper terms for the colours yet! I am working on the genetics, I just am not familiar with them at all.. I always try to relate them to horse coat genetics (now that I KNOW) but they're really not even close to the same haha!


----------

